# Untrustworthy and shady people (old thread that inspired this section).



## 614 crust (Aug 29, 2010)

I started this so you can let us know about untrustworthy and shady kids.
Don't just list kids here because you don't like them. No petty bullshit please.
This is for kids that are fucked up and steal your gear, rob you, fuck with you or your girl while you're sleeping, and stuff like that.
Remember that a lot of us know each other in real life so if you make a post about someone that's bullshit or
untrue you will get a warning if not be banned from the site.
If you list anyone here let us know in detail why they are listed here. What they done to you etc.
Also give us the best description you can of the them. Pics of them if possible. Also if they are STP users
post a link to their profile on here as well so others on here know who they are and know to avoid them.

Edit by Matt Derrick:

This is the original thread that inspired the new moderated section about untrustworthy and shady people. I've moved it to this section and closed the thread so that we can start individual threads based on each person. Anyone that posted in this thread previously should copy their post and create a new thread in this section!


----------



## Loom (Aug 29, 2010)

Feral
Because he ditched me and this other traveler (Casey-who is not on STP) in Fargo. Knowing that he took Casey WAY out of the way he wanted to go. He not only left, but woke up really early and made sure not to wake us up, took his car that had abunch of Casey and my stuff in it (thankfully we had the necessities on us) and took off not even leaving us a note or anything. We had to spend the whole day calling and trying to find out what happend to Feral and the next trying to figure out how we were going to get out.
He is around 6' I would say (I'm horrible with measurments) skinnier, with a few stick and poke tattoos the most recognizable one is the halfcrescent on his eye.


----------



## shwillyhaaa (Aug 29, 2010)

i had posted something about my ex having screwed me over, and i realized what a bitch move that was... not like ive never stolen something


----------



## Amish (Aug 29, 2010)

Tempe AZ, theres quite a few out here many of the ones you wanna watch out for the juggalos, if they look like theyd rip you off more then likely they will few names Sideshow, Chuckee(is sideshows brother), Doughboy...all three of them stand about 6' -6'2" the first too have some really gnarly teeth and both have speech impediments they also both do peddle cabs in scottsdale az, as for doughboy hes got a shaved head a bit slow in the head and as goes with the other two all of em are tweekers, theyve ripped ppl off for a few different things and they tend to dissapear at days at a time after ripping off someone, so if your ever out here dont really bother with these three they are worth the time


----------



## Dial (Sep 6, 2010)

Always trust your instincts when dealing with people. A good manipulator will make you doubt yourself. Use your logic, not your emotions, when judging one's trustworthiness.


----------



## Mouse (Sep 6, 2010)

Dial said:


> A good manipulator will make you doubt yourself.



very very good statement. all sociopaths will make you think you're the crazy one.. so if you know you're not crazy, don't fall for it.


----------



## Beegod Santana (Sep 6, 2010)

Ya know, in all the years I've been traveling I still can't think of anyone I'd call out on the interweb. There's a lot people I hate, know are shitbags, steal, abuse, ect... but I haven't been the one getting taken advantage of at any point. Living this lifestyle you deal with a lot of unsavory people and you have to be prepared for that. Growing up I had friends who got shot or worse over stupid drama and I hit the road to get away from all that. I've never been quick to trust people and can count the people I do on one and a half hands. I've delt with plenty of bullshit, but in the end I realize that I'm the one who put myself in that position to allow that shit to happen.


----------



## shwillyhaaa (Sep 7, 2010)

its still nice to know who to look out for...
its called lookin out for eachother...
which also comes with the lifestyle


----------



## anyways (Sep 22, 2010)

'railroad Bill' dog named Steely
This guy has all his front teeth missing. Seems like an alright dude just hanging out with him but DON'T trust him around girls. One of my homegirls told us that when she was passed out drunk she woke up to him with his hand up her shirt... and the fucking same shit happened to me when we were all riding a unit together and my boyfriend was passed out... I fucking woke up with his hand under my bibs....
So...yeah. ChoMo.


----------



## coolguyeagle76' (Sep 29, 2010)

if you see this kid pony spit stay the fuck away from him, hes about 6-6,1 feet tall ,blonde hair blue eyes, "take care" tatoo on his leg. total narc and a racist, hell pull a blade on you at the drop of a dred and gets super agro when you call him pony boy, last time i bumped into him was in portland and the dude was on pcp and peyote, comes stumbling out of the darkness to our camp with a bowie knife and demanded we give him 50 cent, if you saw him youd know this kid is no one to fuck with so we had to giv it up.. watch out for this kid in the south east as he is headed there right now.


----------



## Eatgarlic (Sep 30, 2010)

If only there was an anonymous option......


----------



## mylon (Oct 1, 2010)

I can back up the things being said about railroad bill, and then some.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Oct 4, 2010)

coolguyeagle76' said:


> if you see this kid pony spit stay the fuck away from him, hes about 6-6,1 feet tall ,blonde hair blue eyes, "take care" tatoo on his leg. total narc and a racist, hell pull a blade on you at the drop of a dred and gets super agro when you call him pony boy, last time i bumped into him was in portland and the dude was on pcp and peyote, comes stumbling out of the darkness to our camp with a bowie knife and demanded we give him 50 cent, if you saw him youd know this kid is no one to fuck with so we had to giv it up.. watch out for this kid in the south east as he is headed there right now.


 
hes just a bad seed no doubt. fucking kid always needs about tree fiddy.


----------



## iamwhatiam (Oct 12, 2010)

this kid named Hawk aka Haku (James is his real name) from Hawaii. traveled to alaska with him this summer and he ended up driving off with my car with all my gear sleeping bag, guitar, camera, clothes, friend's bag in it. last i heard he's living in anchorage.


----------



## coolguyeagle76' (Nov 12, 2010)

if youre in portland dont hangout with a cat named malachai, he's like a 50 year old d beat kid about five foot tall, creepy in every way.


----------



## cheeses (Nov 22, 2010)

theirs another guy close to this description called pony boy but has a dog named taco ,real name jake dont get the two confused the pony boy with a dog is awesome and i have and would put my trust in him again


----------



## earthowl (Nov 23, 2010)

So heres a story about MY crazy ex.
we met in the NW and he seemed nice enough other than the meth and heavy drug use. im not judgmental, but i am weary. we started dating and he cut his arm open and i had to sit and take care of him so as he wouldnt die. this mentally fucked my head up. i fed him, cleaned up after him, basically if it wasnt for me and my best friend jimi he wouldnt be alive. and my good friend jimi who we were rubbertramping with (anthony also called her his best friend and told me he loved me, all pathetic lies.) let him use her PSP and a shit load of games. he had her hat and some other shit too. after we bought him a space bag one night he was gone in the morning with out a single word to either one of us. we housed him up and sincerely cared for his sorry ass, and he dipped out on us with out even a good bye. we found him with some kids about 5 days later out side of PDX and we demanded our shit back and ended up making friend withthe kids he was with. he apparently called me and my best friend a couple of housie bitches and tried only being our friends because he wanted our shit. 

dont trust jayjayonthefly he broke my trust and my heart. fuck him.


----------



## bananathrash (Nov 23, 2010)

coolguyeagle76' said:


> if you see this kid pony spit stay the fuck away from him, hes about 6-6,1 feet tall ,blonde hair blue eyes, "take care" tatoo on his leg. total narc and a racist, hell pull a blade on you at the drop of a dred and gets super agro when you call him pony boy, last time i bumped into him was in portland and the dude was on pcp and peyote, comes stumbling out of the darkness to our camp with a bowie knife and demanded we give him 50 cent, if you saw him youd know this kid is no one to fuck with so we had to giv it up.. watch out for this kid in the south east as he is headed there right now.


Bummertime! I remember that dude, but I never really talked to him. He looks like a viking.


----------



## catingeorgia (Dec 2, 2010)

bicora the wolf...fuck u buddy!!!


----------



## Medusa (Dec 4, 2010)

earthowl said:


> So heres a story about MY crazy ex.
> we met in the NW and he seemed nice enough other than the meth and heavy drug use. im not judgmental, but i am weary. we started dating and he cut his arm open and i had to sit and take care of him so as he wouldnt die. this mentally fucked my head up. i fed him, cleaned up after him, basically if it wasnt for me and my best friend jimi he wouldnt be alive. and my good friend jimi who we were rubbertramping with (anthony also called her his best friend and told me he loved me, all pathetic lies.) let him use her PSP and a shit load of games. he had her hat and some other shit too. after we bought him a space bag one night he was gone in the morning with out a single word to either one of us. we housed him up and sincerely cared for his sorry ass, and he dipped out on us with out even a good bye. we found him with some kids about 5 days later out side of PDX and we demanded our shit back and ended up making friend withthe kids he was with. he apparently called me and my best friend a couple of housie bitches and tried only being our friends because he wanted our shit.
> 
> dont trust jayjayonthefly he broke my trust and my heart. fuck him.




Duuuude, that kid ditched me in Eugene. He was supposed to travel with me because I was desperate for a road dog. He tried to use me for sex, but when he realized that wasn't working out, he disappeared. He's annoying as fuck. I guess I only hung out with him because I was lonely. Oh yeah, and he stole my Dropkick Murphy's hoodie.


----------



## CXR1037 (Dec 4, 2010)

^^^

Another great reason why you should never be desperate for a road dog!


----------



## Medusa (Dec 4, 2010)

Avoid a guy named 11/12. He has/had a dog named Pan and is obsessed with being a Scorpio. He's got short blond dreads, icy blue eyes, and a big red nose. His dog is white with black spots. He's a manipulator. So, if you're a female, stay the fuck away...but he's bi, so guys should probably stay the fuck away, too. He had sex with a chick without telling her he had body lice and ditched me, leaving me in a very vulnerable position while I was passed out because he wanted to chase this other chick he was interested in. Oh yeah, and he really sucks at trainhopping. I got caught 3 times in a day, trying to hop out of Emeryville because of his dumb ass. He just tries to manipulate anybody for sex or booze, and he's into magic and things of that sort, so it's a more extreme manipulation. I had to save his ass from o.d.-ing, and he didn't even give a fuck. He's a leech. Not worth anybody's time.


----------



## Medusa (Dec 4, 2010)

CXR1037 said:


> ^^^
> 
> Another great reason why you should never be desperate for a road dog!




Yeah, never again. If I can't find anybody, I'll just go it alone. Desperation always causes people to make the worst decisions.


----------



## Mouse (Dec 5, 2010)

Felix (christopher Michael anthony brosca.. if that is his real name)

he's the worst pathological liar I've ever met in my life
He's a total waste of breath
and he likes to beat on girls when he can't get his way. 
He also recently ripped off a group of kids he took traveling with him... took them from boston to Rva and them stole all their money after pissing off everyone he knew in town by being a horrible drunken dickhead.






he's the one crouched on the right


----------



## Justin (Dec 5, 2010)

When i first started really traveling i did it by myself. I got off of my train after 26 hours of miserable cold and i walked towards a flying J gas station where met this guy Brett. He was cool enough and he introduced me to his good 'Friend" Puke. This guy drove (may be still driving) a big blue van with Harley motorcycle stickers on the two back windows. Brett ended up leaving at the next stop while rubbertramping, but me in my naive beginner stage of traveling decided to coninue on with the journey. For some reason i though that New Orleans was a good place to go for the winter..don't know why i thought the same thing as like one half of every other traveler kid in the world...but anyways, we were rubber tramping: This guy refused to ask ANYBODY for extra gas. The whole three weeks i was with this guy he promised to get me to NOLA for halloween but refused to do any work himself. I had to force him to go to the highway and fly a sign, and when he did, he only did it for like a half an hour each time and quit complaining that he was too tired or that the state police had fucked with him. So i deal with this guy's shit for about two or three weeks and i ended up being less than a mile from Memphis. He REFUSED to drive me the twenty seconds across the bridge into town to drop me off because he 'hated driving in the city'. This guy made me do all of the sign flying, panhandling, whatever, while he sat back and beat his dog for eating the food he left in the van. The dog, by the way, was 'stolen' from an even more abusive situation. I couldn't imagine a more abusive situation for that pooor dog. In the end, this guy stole my atlas, my cell phone, my magic marker (credit card), my umbrella, and my dignity. This dude left me not even half a mile from downtown memphis. He refused to take me across the bridge to memphis because he hated driving in the city. It took me five days in the rain to hitch a ride a half a mile into memphis. So any time you meet a guy named Puke in a big blue van, dont take the ride. His real name is Dustin, from Arkansas, i think.


----------



## christa (Dec 23, 2010)

this guy feral, is he from venice beach? tweaker dude with a crecent moon above his eye? older guy


----------



## christa (Dec 23, 2010)

cheeses said:


> theirs another guy close to this description called pony boy but has a dog named taco ,real name jake dont get the two confused the pony boy with a dog is awesome and i have and would put my trust in him again


He said his name was pony spit not pony boy


----------



## Uncle Mom (Jan 1, 2011)

Red just stole my crew change!


----------



## Nelco (Jan 1, 2011)

Eatgarlic said:


> If only there was an anonymous option......


 No shit.


----------



## shittickit (Feb 9, 2011)

this guy urchin stole my c.c. my atlas and my hat because it had a u.p. patch seriously what a pathetic person he has a dog kona


----------



## veggieguy12 (Feb 10, 2011)

About "*Pony Spit*", can someone offer some more description?
Or a photo? Can someone with MySpace and/or Facebook see if you can find him on there?


----------



## wokofshame (Feb 11, 2011)

well he's on STP under the name coolguyeagle86...hahaha joke played well


----------



## uncivilize (Feb 11, 2011)

It isn't that great of a joke. To some people, this could be a serious thread, and you never know who might be just browsing here and come across it. If that description was accurate, he could have found himself full of holes.


----------



## coolguyeagle76' (Feb 11, 2011)

and thats the way the cookie crumbles.


----------



## veggieguy12 (Feb 11, 2011)

Yes, I was unaware that this was a joke... I see the attempt at humor, but all should know that there are some very shady people roaming around out there, liable to cross your path. Some of those shady people you will want to be warned and aware of; others, well, they might be shady enough to do something about people whose descriptions they read here.
Also, when you throw your own name in amongst a bunch of degenerates, you get shit all over your face, and you lose your Horse Boy (or whatever) name and start getting known as ShitFace. And _that_'s the way that cookie crumbles.


----------



## ericafuckyea (Mar 8, 2011)

yeah an anonymous option would be pretty cool in this case. anyhoo i got one... some kid names skitz (?) talks like your stereotypical road weathered hobo, patronizes people as if theyve never heard of riding trains... "i ride them FREIGHT TRAins BRRRROTHER..." "some people were just born to ride", throwing that shit into every sentence even when it doesn't apply to the conversation at all. I let him stay at my squat in Nola cuz he was hella drunk and was sleeping on a bench next to ben-yays (i suck at spelling, thats phonics for you to get hooked on, its a fuckin cafe) on decatur. didn't want him to go to jail and was trying to be nice. he tried to get in my pants or whatever and when i shut him down he started flipping out yelling and throwing shit around... anyways i was kinda scared and had my friend stay in my room with me, this kid skitz goes into my friends room and steals his pack and his phone then leaves. fucktard. avoid at all costs.


----------



## Cardboard (Mar 8, 2011)

hey, its the internet. Its as anonymous as you choose to make it. dont want someone to know its you? make another account and dont make it so fucking obvious who you are.


----------



## dyefukked (Mar 8, 2011)

I was trying to locate a photo - no luck.

HOBBIT, real first name Conrad (ha!)
this happened a couple years ago. i told him i'd keep telling people he was a thief, because stealin from kids is the lowest.

he was mooching off some friends who had a place in west oakland ca, including our friend stephanie stumprocker and he stole her UP belt buckle and a gerber knife from inside a backpack in a locked room. When we spotted him in a fast food line we confronted him about it and demanded to search his bag - he tried to flee, he pulled a smiley on a girl (lemmings), bolted to the dumpster, and took off. we found her belt buckle ditched in the dumpster.

bottom line: don't leave your possessions out of your sight with this kid. you'll be sure it's the same hobbit when he starts spouting something about how motherfucking cool he is cause he figured out that trains take you from point a to point b. oh and he's short, fat, and should have at least 5 items of clothing with a UP patch on em. and he won't admit his first name's conrad to many people.

I wouldn't be surprised if he's on StP and reads this. Hi Hobbit!


----------



## Joe Btfsplk (Mar 8, 2011)

"...first name's conrad..."

Call him Connie.


----------



## RideMoreTrains (Mar 8, 2011)

the goal to never getting fuck over is to never, ever, trust anyone. i don't care how well you know someone you don't ever really know anyone. i've seen people fuck friends of 15-20 yrs. over for money, drugs, electronics, traveling gear, you name it. when i used to deal a lot of pot i saw people that worked together for years rat each other out in no time at all. 
i saw a guy leave his wife and kid for some 19 year old girl. always thought the guy was the type to take care of his family, etc. what did he do? bailed! knew a guy that got married and later divorced because he's gay. never would of thought he was gay.
how well do you know people?? pfft, not at all. nothing will ever change my mind. don't trust anyone and you wont get fucked over by scum bag pieces of shit. i get a wiff of someone being shady around me and they go.


----------



## coolguyeagle76' (Apr 28, 2011)

veggieguy12 said:


> Yes, I was unaware that this was a joke... I see the attempt at humor, but all should know that there are some very shady people roaming around out there, liable to cross your path. Some of those shady people you will want to be warned and aware of; others, well, they might be shady enough to do something about people whose descriptions they read here.
> Also, when you throw your own name in amongst a bunch of degenerates, you get shit all over your face, and you lose your Horse Boy (or whatever) name and start getting known as ShitFace. And _that_'s the way that cookie crumbles.


 
you're telling me! no one wants to be my friend now


----------



## outskirts (Apr 28, 2011)

RideMoreTrains said:


> the goal to never getting fuck over is to never, ever, trust anyone. i don't care how well you know someone you don't ever really know anyone. i've seen people fuck friends of 15-20 yrs. over for money, drugs, electronics, traveling gear, you name it. when i used to deal a lot of pot i saw people that worked together for years rat each other out in no time at all.
> i saw a guy leave his wife and kid for some 19 year old girl. always thought the guy was the type to take care of his family, etc. what did he do? bailed! knew a guy that got married and later divorced because he's gay. never would of thought he was gay.
> how well do you know people?? pfft, not at all. nothing will ever change my mind. don't trust anyone and you wont get fucked over by scum bag pieces of shit. i get a wiff of someone being shady around me and they go.


I understand this sentiment completely... but sooner or latter we all gotta trust someone to some degree. I can still say this
despite having been fucked over many times by close friends and family. I see it this way... the people who have burned me
are scum bags but I can still hold my head up. It's better to be the one who has gotten burned than the one who is going
around burning others. I have found that in life a good reputation is more valuable than a good line of credit. But yeah...
you do gotta try and not let people take advantage of you. Sometimes you just don't see it coming though... like when
who you thought was your friend of 15 years is staying at your house & eating at your table after just getting out of prison...
then suddenly him and your girl run off together... sometimes you just don't see it coming!
Trust is risky, but then again so is life!


----------



## SkyeDawg (Apr 29, 2011)

Jesus man, there isnt time on this post. Plus, I feel like then those people might read this forum and get all pissed at me. Most of the people I don't trust in Rainbow it's because they've attacked me physically before. I would not want to be attacked physically again for speaking out. I am a nonviolent person...

But yeah, I can think of 3-5 rainbow kids who have attacked me and broke my bones before (and I usually don't even hit back cause I'm a nonviolent). I mostly just avoid talking to them if I see them anywhere. And I'm on my toes around them knowing they might be a violence risk. There's some aggro pissed off kids out there. Always gotta be on ur toes.

Bad kids always sink to the bottom the good ones float with the clouds. I don't think I need to be the one who directs Karma, I think Karma generally flows...


----------



## SkyeDawg (Apr 29, 2011)

Yeah I'm not gonna list stories cause I'd like to stay anonymous and I'd rather not share people's darker moments with the public... People fuck up sometimes and deserve many chances. This is just the handful of people I've had altercations with in YEARS of traveling with THOUSANDS of kids...

These are all people who I have seen physically attack and harm others in the community. They may be good people in some ways, but I have seen all of them lose it and try to hurt people. I don't tolerate kids with a "violence trigger" and I won't have them anywhere near me or my camp or my van.

Wait a second what am I doing. I know like 30 kids I've seen punch people. Some of the old guys punch people.

Why is there so much violence in the woods? Some of these folks really just want to fight, huh? Those folks should stay in A-Camp leave people alone and get drunk. They can feel free to fight amongst themselves, but not with the nonviolent folk.


----------



## outskirts (Apr 29, 2011)

^ ^
Bullshit like that is why I've generally traveled by myself whenever I've been out on the road.
However over the years I've traveled with close friends a few times... those who I knew were not gonna
steal from me and had my back if shit went bad.
Despite my years of avoiding other travelers while out on the road I am now starting to meetup with folks
through this site.


----------



## SkyeDawg (Apr 29, 2011)

Ya know, thinking back on it now... there's an AWEFUL lot of rainbow kids who are violent and aggressive gangsterish drug addicts ... this post has got me questioning whether I EVER want to go to another gathering event again...

I tell you what- yaall should be more worried about the junkies and violent kids than about the cops and forest service...


----------



## IIIbonesIII (Apr 30, 2011)

ha here i was expecting to see dirty mikes name pop up on here. guess not yet


----------



## plagueship (May 6, 2011)

this does seem like an open invitation to talk shit...


----------



## littlejasonsandiego (May 9, 2011)

im surprised theres not a bit more of people listed in this thread .keep em coming. i know theres a LOT more...


----------



## derailed (May 13, 2011)

earthowl said:


> So heres a story about MY crazy ex.
> we met in the NW and he seemed nice enough other than the meth and heavy drug use. im not judgmental, but i am weary. we started dating and he cut his arm open and i had to sit and take care of him so as he wouldnt die. this mentally fucked my head up. i fed him, cleaned up after him, basically if it wasnt for me and my best friend jimi he wouldnt be alive. and my good friend jimi who we were rubbertramping with (anthony also called her his best friend and told me he loved me, all pathetic lies.) let him use her PSP and a shit load of games. he had her hat and some other shit too. after we bought him a space bag one night he was gone in the morning with out a single word to either one of us. we housed him up and sincerely cared for his sorry ass, and he dipped out on us with out even a good bye. we found him with some kids about 5 days later out side of PDX and we demanded our shit back and ended up making friend withthe kids he was with. he apparently called me and my best friend a couple of housie bitches and tried only being our friends because he wanted our shit.
> 
> dont trust jayjayonthefly he broke my trust and my heart. fuck him.


 
I've met this guy a few times; twice in PDX, once in Roseville. Aside from not being able to handle his booze, he seemed alright enough. I may have had a higher than normal regard for him because the people he was traveling with were absolute fucking idiots...jumping into yard dogs in the middle of the day in Roseville and cutting patches out of the seats. They fucked that yard up good the whole week we were there and made it a bitch to get out.


----------



## Alaska (Jul 4, 2011)

iamwhatiam said:


> this kid named Hawk aka Haku (James is his real name) from Hawaii. traveled to alaska with him this summer and he ended up driving off with my car with all my gear sleeping bag, guitar, camera, clothes, friend's bag in it. last i heard he's living in anchorage.



Wouldn't normally join in on this kind of thread, I can confirm this without a doubt.


----------



## Shannon (Jul 18, 2011)

IIIbonesIII said:


> ha here i was expecting to see dirty mikes name pop up on here. guess not yet


There have to be a lot of guys named "Dirty Mike" out there--are we talking about the same guy who blew up the Colton yard mid-May when the cops were doing a manhunt? Was only told that he had done "very bad things."


----------



## wokofshame (Jul 18, 2011)

fortunately for all Mike is going to be out of the picture for a very long time....
http://www.kvia.com/news/27952677/detail.html
http://www.epcounty.com/CS/blogs/sh...unt-monday-04-25-11-michael-elijah-adams.aspx
http://folsomtelegraph.com/detail/180321.html


----------



## shwillyhaaa (Jul 18, 2011)

well im relieved to know that fuckers in prison... also encourages me to stay away from roseville. i hated it before anyways


----------



## Nym (Jul 18, 2011)

oh this kid named Twittie (brian) and this jaggolo kid named jester with a dog named bailey....both hoppers....beat the shit outa a kid in las vegas and gear jacked him....super fucked up. stole all his shit, broke his ribs and tried to jack his dog. the kid is a friend of mine and twittie was trying to steal his gear for a while and finaly got this kid jester to help him do it. last i heard they were both headed west and then north to take the highline back to the east coast.

twittie is blonde, about 5-8, has three three leafed cloves above his right eye.

jester is about 5-6, long brown hair, little white and spotted dog named bailey.


----------



## IIIbonesIII (Jul 20, 2011)

Shannon said:


> There have to be a lot of guys named "Dirty Mike" out there--are we talking about the same guy who blew up the Colton yard mid-May when the cops were doing a manhunt? Was only told that he had done "very bad things."



that'd be the one. biggest scumbag i ever met. hope they kill em. cause none of the kids that swear they would, did, so state of texas, do me solid for once


----------



## Xavierr (Sep 2, 2011)

Nym said:


> oh this kid named Twittie (brian) and this jaggolo kid named jester with a dog named bailey....both hoppers....beat the shit outa a kid in las vegas and gear jacked him....super fucked up. stole all his shit, broke his ribs and tried to jack his dog. the kid is a friend of mine and twittie was trying to steal his gear for a while and finaly got this kid jester to help him do it. last i heard they were both headed west and then north to take the highline back to the east coast.
> 
> twittie is blonde, about 5-8, has three three leafed cloves above his right eye.
> 
> jester is about 5-6, long brown hair, little white and spotted dog named bailey.



lol i was with one of em for a week or two and didn't seem too shady or try anything though..got seperated when my lazy ass fell asleep around the corner instead of by the tracks. i heard of that story.. but in a different light. like the other kid took from them or some shit so they beat the shit out of him and got all his shit. I don't know though.


----------



## Nym (Sep 3, 2011)

Xavierr said:


> lol i was with one of em for a week or two and didn't seem too shady or try anything though..got seperated when my lazy ass fell asleep around the corner instead of by the tracks. i heard of that story.. but in a different light. like the other kid took from them or some shit so they beat the shit out of him and got all his shit. I don't know though.


naw...they make its sound like that but we were there.
its all word of mouth though so ahaha
up to you, if they were cool to thats awesome


----------



## Xavierr (Sep 4, 2011)

Nym said:


> naw...they make its sound like that but we were there.
> its all word of mouth though so ahaha
> up to you, if they were cool to thats awesome



Yeah, not calling anyone a liar, but the major point is it comes down to judgment of character and people's motives when you're on the road above threads like these.


----------



## xACABx (Sep 4, 2011)

Nym said:


> oh this kid named Twittie (brian) and this jaggolo kid named jester with a dog named bailey....both hoppers....beat the shit outa a kid in las vegas and gear jacked him....super fucked up. stole all his shit, broke his ribs and tried to jack his dog. the kid is a friend of mine and twittie was trying to steal his gear for a while and finaly got this kid jester to help him do it. last i heard they were both headed west and then north to take the highline back to the east coast.



Jester no longer has a dog. Xavierr and myself ran into him and a few other dudes in Ogden, Utah. There wasn't a dog anymore. Kind of makes me wonder what exactly happened to his pup then... he didn't tell me shit about a dog when I was with him.



Xavierr said:


> Yeah, not calling anyone a liar, but the major point is it comes down to judgment of character and people's motives when you're on the road above threads like these.



I know you were with Jester longer than I was but I'm 100% sure they left you behind for a reason. You need to stop being so easy trusting and stop being so slow when it's time to hop on them damn trains kid.


----------



## Xavierr (Sep 4, 2011)

xACABx said:


> Jester no longer has a dog. Xavierr and myself ran into him and a few other dudes in Ogden, Utah. There wasn't a dog anymore. Kind of makes me wonder what exactly happened to his pup then... he didn't tell me shit about a dog when I was with him.
> 
> I know you were with Jester longer than I was but I'm 100% sure they left you behind for a reason. You need to stop being so easy trusting and stop being so slow when it's time to hop on them damn trains kid.



Left me behind? I wasn't left behind, they got on a train and I was running behind them. I had my water strung to my pack in a bad place, so I grabbed the latter and couldn't get up so let go and got off. I missed a train it happens. More than one towards Portland was comin thru and I caught a 48 to oregon. Then one of the people in the group called me and asked where I was at... lol. The entire group we were with is completely split right now, everyone disappeared and found new roaddogs, all of em went separate ways too. I left to go sleep somewhere as Jester was sleepin by the tracks. lol @ xACABx calling someone slow out of all people.


----------



## xACABx (Sep 4, 2011)

Xavierr said:


> Left me behind? I wasn't left behind, they got on a train and I was running behind them. I had my water strung to my pack in a bad place, so I grabbed the latter and couldn't get up so let go and got off. I missed a train it happens. More than one towards Portland was comin thru and I caught a 48 to oregon. Then one of the people in the group called me and asked where I was at... lol. The entire group we were with is completely split right now, everyone disappeared and found new roaddogs, all of em went separate ways too. I left to go sleep somewhere as Jester was sleepin by the tracks. lol @ xACABx calling someone slow out of all people.



I'm slow but atleast I know how to not have shit dangling from my pack to get caught on the ladder when trying to catch a fucking train. Or not to mention you being a total drunkfuck in Portland, crack spanging people for more beer money while not even noticing the shitty ass staph infection growing on YOUR LIP.

I was nice enough to stick with your stupid ass when you'd randomly take naps in extremely shitty parts of town. You have no back bone or means to defend yourself. You also have no sense of survival or even sense on how to read a fucking online forum FULL of information. So instead you post a new thread asking how to survive through the winter when there are a ton of threads out there that explain exactly what you need to know. You were never one to take time and actually read and learn something, huh?


----------



## CooperBoo (Sep 4, 2011)

can ya say...DRAMA


----------



## Xavierr (Sep 4, 2011)

xACABx said:


> I'm slow but atleast I know how to not have shit dangling from my pack to get caught on the ladder when trying to catch a fucking train. Or not to mention you being a total drunkfuck in Portland, crack spanging people for more beer money while not even noticing the shitty ass staph infection growing on YOUR LIP.
> 
> I was nice enough to stick with your stupid ass when you'd randomly take naps in extremely shitty parts of town. You have no back bone or means to defend yourself. You also have no sense of survival or even sense on how to read a fucking online forum FULL of information. So instead you post a new thread asking how to survive through the winter when there are a ton of threads out there that explain exactly what you need to know. You were never one to take time and actually read and learn something, huh?



haha... the thread asked for suggested gear, not how to survive in the winter. I like to hear peoples experience with certain things that have worked for em preferably for low prices. I do Drink, get over it, and I did notice the staph that's why I treated it. I'm not even going to respond to half of the of the other attacks that are false. Whatever it takes to make ya feel better about your own shortcomings.


----------



## plagueship (Sep 4, 2011)

OOG FIGHT


----------



## Xavierr (Sep 4, 2011)

plagueship said:


> OOG FIGHT



OH SHIT, it's goin down.


----------



## xACABx (Sep 4, 2011)

Xavierr said:


> haha... the thread asked for suggested gear, not how to survive in the winter. I like to hear peoples experience with certain things that have worked for em preferably for low prices. I do Drink, get over it, and I did notice the staph that's why I treated it. I'm not even going to respond to half of the of the other attacks that are false. Whatever it takes to make ya feel better about your own shortcomings.



Hahaha. You better hope I don't see you in NOLA.

Enjoy <3.


----------



## katbastard (Sep 4, 2011)

take it to the streets don't talk shit here in the interwebz.


----------



## wickidpenguin (Sep 4, 2011)

Amish said:


> Tempe AZ, theres quite a few out here many of the ones you wanna watch out for the juggalos, if they look like theyd rip you off more then likely they will few names Sideshow, Chuckee(is sideshows brother), Doughboy...all three of them stand about 6' -6'2" the first too have some really gnarly teeth and both have speech impediments they also both do peddle cabs in scottsdale az, as for doughboy hes got a shaved head a bit slow in the head and as goes with the other two all of em are tweekers, theyve ripped ppl off for a few different things and they tend to dissapear at days at a time after ripping off someone, so if your ever out here dont really bother with these three they are worth the time



i will agree there are some juggalos that are d*cks but not all of us are that way. its like classifying the human race is murderers because of jeffery daumer (spelled wrong) and all the other pcychos out there.


----------



## xACABx (Sep 4, 2011)

wickidpenguin said:


> i will agree there are some juggalos that are d*cks but not all of us are that way. its like classifying the human race is murderers because of jeffery daumer (spelled wrong) and all the other pcychos out there.



Not all 'juggalos' are assholes. I met a girl who was all crazy about ICP and shit at a bus station, I didn't have any money and she bought me some food and hung out with me til my bus came. She was nice.


----------



## Puckett (Sep 4, 2011)

xACABx said:


> Not all 'juggalos' are assholes. I met a girl who was all crazy about ICP and shit at a bus station, I didn't have any money and she bought me some food and hung out with me til my bus came. She was nice.



no all juggalos are stupid and need to get their ass kicked as for kicking someones ass in NOLA i would watch out for yourself, never know whos reading this and want to kick some pc ass


----------



## Xavierr (Sep 4, 2011)

xACABx said:


> Hahaha. You better hope I don't see you in NOLA.
> 
> Enjoy <3.



Start shit on the internet then make a borderline threat to end it, cool story. CYA IN NOLA, watch out for all the drunks though.


----------



## xACABx (Sep 5, 2011)

Xavierr said:


> Start shit on the internet then make a borderline threat to end it, cool story. CYA IN NOLA, watch out for all the drunks though.



<3


----------



## 12xPUKEx12 (Sep 5, 2011)

dont trust that fool puke from lowwlife, hes a total d bag


----------



## wickidpenguin (Sep 6, 2011)

Puckett said:


> no all juggalos are stupid and need to get their ass kicked as for kicking someones ass in NOLA i would watch out for yourself, never know whos reading this and want to kick some pc ass



how do you know that all juggalos are stupid and need their ass beat thats like hating all christians for the stupid ones that protest at soldiers funerals, or hating all hating all black people cause you went thru the ghetto and got jumped by some. stereotypes happen to alot of people and its not fair to classify a whole group based on a few encounters. open your mind and stop living life hating groups of people because of a few bad ones.


----------



## Puckett (Sep 6, 2011)

wickidpenguin said:


> how do you know that all juggalos are stupid and need their ass beat thats like hating all christians for the stupid ones that protest at soldiers funerals, or hating all hating all black people cause you went thru the ghetto and got jumped by some. stereotypes happen to alot of people and its not fair to classify a whole group based on a few encounters. open your mind and stop living life hating groups of people because of a few bad ones.



i hate them all because i have never meet one i didnt want to punch in the face. i keep an open mind about alot of things but when it starts to get on my nerves its punchin time


----------



## katbastard (Sep 6, 2011)

lets get back on topic on this thread please.


----------



## Miles (Sep 7, 2011)

Croe Blac...He fucked off in SLO CA and was ran out of town. Nobody should show that damn cho-mo any love.


----------



## JackieBlue (Sep 8, 2011)

nick milliken. about 5 feet 9 inches, maybe less. shortish blond hair, blue eyes, small build, dirty ass teeth, orange pack, brit flag docs. just threw the sign in his roadies (my bf's) face and bailed out of sydney nebraska, headed south with all the money and food. flipped out cuz he and his roadie were stuck for two days hitching. roadie suggested they go to a church or to the sherriff for travelers aid BEFORE the cops started fuckin with them for being there. now he is talking shit all over the internet about how HE got fucked over, calling his roadie a mooch, and myself a fat cunt for tellin him that bible thumpers and the cops are not always the enemy. as far as my experience...you choose your enemies, just like you choose a friend. this kid is a known thief and pill head and would rather steal from his friends and aquaintances than to ask for help that is freely given. stealin from the man is one thing, but sometimes you don't HAVE to steal. wtf? i hate talkin shit.........just wanted to warn y'all.......


----------



## Aurelius (Sep 27, 2011)

12xPUKEx12 said:


> dont trust that fool puke from lowwlife, hes a total d bag


 
I met a puke in hollywood, does the one you're talking about have a really hoarse voice all the time?


----------



## spudnic (Sep 27, 2011)

This kid condor. Some tweaker stoll his pants in the middle of the night and i tried to be helpful to him and let him wear my bibs to help him out ya know. he seemed cool and i knew some of his freinds. But nope he shwagged out and took of with my bibs. That kinda makes him a dirt bag in my view.


----------



## CXR1037 (Sep 27, 2011)

Why would you give someone your...ah, nevermind.


----------



## CXR1037 (Sep 27, 2011)

12xPUKEx12 said:


> dont trust that fool puke from lowwlife, hes a total d bag



Ha, I just saw your tag in Colton.


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Sep 27, 2011)

There's this homebum in San Luis Obispo, well, there's 2 of them, but the one's cool. But there's this tweeker that goes around and says the weirdest shit. He dresses like a drag quing (king and queen) and is just a manipulator. I guess he's good if you do meth, but idk. The other homebum that goes around town saying OOP. OOP. OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOPPPPPPPPPPP.
He's cool. He'll give you cigarettes. I forget his name. He told me at one point


----------



## katbastard (Sep 27, 2011)

Aurelius said:


> I met a puke in hollywood, does the one you're talking about have a really hoarse voice all the time?


really??


----------



## Fwingnut (Sep 27, 2011)

Aurelius said:


> I met a puke in hollywood, does the one you're talking about have a really hoarse voice all the time?



He's talking about himself wethead. But don't feel bad bro, that shit was pretty clever, I almost didn't catch it either!


----------



## Carey 5000 (Sep 28, 2011)

kid that goes by mykro, or etard.
claimed to have spent time on trains and claims tag shit but who fucking knows.
rave kid. black hair, brown eyes. orange hexagon tattoo shit on his arm. 5'7 or 8.
ex boyfirend. bashed me in the head with a steel pot in a hotel supply closet after a night of drinking and hanging out with kids we met in obx this summer. never showed any sign of violence, shocked me for sure.
scared the poor hotel maid to death. head wounds bleed a lot.
i knew he was a nut job but didnt see that coming. just got out of jail for it. maybe in alexandria housed up with his sister.
fuck that kid. shouldve sliced him up before the cops found him. if we ever cross paths again..


----------



## Earth (Sep 28, 2011)

Whew!!
Glad not to see my name here, not that I've done anything wrong - but due to a seperation (for lack of a better word) from someone who was/maybe still is active here....
Yeah, there's definately some crazies out there.
I used to watch these cats hop off / on right by where I live, and was amazed at how they just did it like it was a normal means of transportation.
So convienant how the train would always stop here, while the switch would be manually thrown seperating the Maybrook Line from the Waterbury branch (passanger service) line - and this went on several times day/night..
I think back now, as this was almost 20 years back how this was almost like passenger service for the rabble!!
A scheduled stop!!
Freights either ran box cars or hoppers...

Everything was cool - as long as no glances were exchanged - and these were older guys too - meaning at least middle aged.

One things for sure - if there's trouble to be found - thats one way to find it.
These cats just wanted to be left alone, and in a way I can see that too...
I keep my distance from everybody now.
If another person don't make eye contact with me or some kind of gesture, I simply do my thing and thats it.
There's this myth that everybody is nice out there as far as travlers / squaters go.
They are not.................

(I make mention of this on the behalf of for those thinking about leaving the nest; those who haven't been out there yet
and think it's a glamerous life to simply drift. While it can allow the ultimate freedom, you really got to watch your back)


----------



## Medusa (Oct 8, 2011)

Honestly, I think my previous posts were retarded. I'd have to agree that you can't really trust anyone, especially on the streets. I've encountered way worse people since. I think this whole thread is a bit silly....unless there's a serial rapist or something on the loose. Speaking of which, if you ever encounter a 39-40 year old tall, thin black guy with dreads who goes by the name Leroy or Boxcar. STAY AWAY. He is a rapist. He tends to stay around the southeast.


----------



## wehavethemap (Oct 8, 2011)

My names morgan, i got a dog Liebe.
Im not shady and i dont rip people off or abuse em


----------



## katiehabits (Oct 8, 2011)

this just sounds like a bunch of shit talk. there's no need for this to be on the internet.


----------



## sideshowbxb (Oct 8, 2011)

Amish said:


> Tempe AZ, theres quite a few out here many of the ones you wanna watch out for the juggalos, if they look like theyd rip you off more then likely they will few names Sideshow, Chuckee(is sideshows brother), Doughboy...all three of them stand about 6' -6'2" the first too have some really gnarly teeth and both have speech impediments they also both do peddle cabs in scottsdale az, as for doughboy hes got a shaved head a bit slow in the head and as goes with the other two all of em are tweekers, theyve ripped ppl off for a few different things and they tend to dissapear at days at a time after ripping off someone, so if your ever out here dont really bother with these three they are worth the time


i noticed you had a sideshow on their, i just wanted to say for the record im not the same one, i dont think ive screwed anyone over, never been out west yet, so just so nobody thinks im the same dude and i get a bad rep on this site, heres my facebook robert gann is the name, [email protected], i have blonde hair, a guitar, i se to have red hair, its kinda stupid to be defending myself though i noticed i carried the same nickname, im not a guggalo, i have no reasons at all to rip someone off and i travel by myself most times, im sorry bro if im making an ass of myself by posting this, i just wanted to certify i wasnt the one who ripped you off, i hope you able to pull up my facebook, sorry about this again, im just trying to keep myself from getting a bad name out on the road, id like to get a ride out west once i go to the gathering in ocala, and i know prolly a number of people that use this website will prolly see hear that name when i tell them it and ill catch shit,


----------



## ron (Nov 8, 2011)

Watch out for Adrienne Bell. Shes from Georgia originally, lived in Milwaukee for a while. She is a thief, she stole my friends rather expensive boots which were a gift. I also suspect that her and maybe her friends stole a Carhardt jacket from my buddy that had a hand made Missing FOundation patch on it that was a gift from a friend who passed on. Also suspected of stealing around $40 from some house punks who were nice enough to let her stay there. Dont trust her at all, shes trash.


----------



## TheHawk (Nov 9, 2011)

iamwhatiam said:


> this kid named Hawk aka Haku (James is his real name) from Hawaii. traveled to alaska with him this summer and he ended up driving off with my car with all my gear sleeping bag, guitar, camera, clothes, friend's bag in it. last i heard he's living in anchorage.


 
FYI people, that ain't the east coast hawk, me. Maybe make a better description of this Haku guy? and from now on lets just call him douchehawk bc Hawk is MY mofuckin name, damnit. and my word is my bond. i am very recognizable too. a hawk, gonzo, bunch of jail tats and live free on the knux- okay

fauxhawk guy in alaska- not okay


----------



## Puckett (Nov 9, 2011)

TheHawk said:


> Hawk is MY mofuckin name, damnit.y



you and about 100 other people.


----------



## TheHawk (Nov 11, 2011)

Puckett said:


> you and about 100 other people.


 
hey good one duckshit!
but there can be only ONE hawk. so FAH-Q and everyone else who's got somethin to say about my name. besides you don't choose your name... oh, well, maybe you do... fatty


----------



## Mouse (Nov 11, 2011)

Hawk, yer about to get yer wings clipped if you don't calm down with the abusive language toward the lady.

and "hawk, gonzo, bunch of jail tats and live free on the knux" doesn't really separate you from the pack of other crusty kids on here either.


----------



## wokofshame (Nov 28, 2011)

STP username: Redd Capp

****He stole over 1000$ cash from Collinwood Kid*****
****He scanned and published the 2006 CCG online***

----- Original Message -----​*From:* Frank​*To:* [email protected]​*Sent:* Monday, March 10, 2008 9:59 AM​*Subject:* [ClevelandRails] Re: Dangerous Person​
I will post his pic shortly. Here is the full text of his "wanted" ​poster:​
Raymond Tylicki: ​He is extremely dangerous as he encourages other to flaunt the law as ​well as he does.​
This man wants to ride and photograph Military freight trains. ​. His quote: "Cant Photograph Military Trains eh.....Says Who? I ​should start a web page that does just that and see how far I get ​before I end up in Gitmo."​
NAME: Raymond Tylicki​
ALIAS: Ray Tylicki, Ray Taylor, Phillip Roads, Roger Truman, Pat ​Brandyberry , Rapid T, ​TrainsinMaine, Transittrains, Paul Rider, Trainfinder22​
DESCRIPTION: Height: 5' 6" Weight: 150 app.​Eyes: Blue ​Hair: Red/Blond​
EMAIL: [email protected], [email protected]​He is consistently posting notes to railroading mailing lists. Plus ​several other railroad related sites. ​He consistently uses public libraries to upload provocative and ​dangerous information to these groups.​
DISPOSITION: ​Mr. Tylicki has a serious mental health problem and a significant ​problem with authority figures; he is un-necessarily rude and ​confrontational in interactions in both everyday interactions and in ​situations when he is confronted breaking the law. In the recent ​past, he has caused a number of incidents towards public officers and ​railroad personnel. Unfortunately, due to his behavior, he tends to ​get anyone he is with into legal trouble with those same authorities ​as well. Mr. Tylicki is a pathological thief and will ​shoplift in almost every establishment he enters, placing himself and ​anyone he is with in serious legal jeopardy.​
In 2000, Mr. Tylicki attended the National Hobo Convention in Britt, ​Iowa, and was caught several times attempting to steal money out of a ​donation box.​
In 2000 Mr. Tylicki was caught by security in a Florida shopping ​mall, fishing money out of a fountain, he attempted to evade mall ​security by throwing the money at them and run out of the mall. When ​cornered, Mr. Tylicki attacked the security guard by stabbing ​at him with an umbrella. He was apprehended and sentenced to 30 days ​imprisonment​
In 2001 Mr. Tylicki was arrested by the Burlington Vt. Police for ​trespassing and resisting arrest when asked to move from a park bench.​
In 2001 Mr. Tylicki was reportedly video taped by Norfolk Southern ​cameras stealing copper welding cables from a maintenance truck at ​the NS Bison Yards, Buffalo N.Y. He was also cited for public sexual ​exposure, and harassment after he exposed himself to NS employees at ​the Bison Yard, and made crude sexual suggestions to them.​
Mr. Tylicki has had a long history of psychological problems, he ​claims he is non-violent but has the easy potential to become ​violent. He is a well-known thief, and feels it is his right to steal ​off of anyone, or any business that gives him the opportunity.​
LOCATION: He travels frequently by freight train between the cities ​of Boston MA, Cleveland OH, and Chicago IL, he lives thru most ​homeless shelters wherever he might be residing at the time.​He has family in Solon, Ohio. This is a potentially dangerous person ​and as mentioned above, frequently places those he is with in ​physical and/or legal jeopardy. Take appropriate action. Do not ​allow this person access to your home or business.​


----------



## bryanpaul (Nov 28, 2011)

MURT said:


> STP username: Redd Capp


you sure he's that guy?


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Nov 28, 2011)

MURT said:


> . His quote: "Cant Photograph Military Trains eh.....Says Who?should start a web page that


Sounds like a spy to me


----------



## Pheonix (Nov 28, 2011)

MURT said:


> STP username: Redd Capp



publishing the crew change and stealing from other kids is wrong

as for fishing change out of a fountain, shoplifting, stealing copper, sleeping on a bench and resisting arrest, well I've done all these things too and don't really think that makes someone a bad person.

as for the indecent exposure, is he on the sex offenders list. do you happen to know how that went in court. I've meet people charged with indecent exposure and put on the sex offenders list for pissing in public. are you sure that wasn't the case here?


----------



## Pheonix (Nov 28, 2011)

TheUndeadPhoenix said:


> Sounds like a spy to me



what you can't do that. I better delete them pics I took the other day of the convoy of tanks rolling down the rails.


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Nov 28, 2011)

pheonix said:


> what you can't do that. I better delete them pics I took the other day of the convoy of tanks rolling down the rails.


Nah, go ahead and take pics, but don't say, hey fuck you, I'm gonna go do this just to spite them. I've taken pictures of tanks on bases before, and I would take pics of them on rails too, but the way he says it sounds to me like he's a spy for another country, or even the CIA setting up an undercover dready.


----------



## slurricane (Nov 28, 2011)

earthowl said:


> dont trust jayjayonthefly he broke my trust and my heart. fuck him.


ew i dated that oogly emo fuck like two years ago, he kept cutting himself so i wouldn't leave him and bled all over my aunt's house where children were present, it lasted like two weeks ahahaha
fuck that kid
fuck that kid, i'm happy someone else know's about this fucking retard
he 'broke your heart' EW! that kid is ugly and dumb and pathetic, never give your heart to anyone, especially somebody that loves ska and plaid shorts.


----------



## slurricane (Nov 28, 2011)

12xPUKEx12 said:


> dont trust that fool puke from lowwlife, hes a total d bag


lol if you're like most of lowwlife [<name self explanatory] then you're most likely a d-bag. i didn't even know this crew still existed, da fuqq.


----------



## bryanpaul (Nov 28, 2011)

slurricane said:


> especially somebody that loves ska and plaid shorts.


watch it lady


----------



## slurricane (Nov 28, 2011)

bryanpaul said:


> watch it lady


^we cant be friends anymore u_u


----------



## earthowl (Nov 28, 2011)

slurricane said:


> ew i dated that oogly emo fuck like two years ago, he kept cutting himself so i wouldn't leave him and bled all over my aunt's house where children were present, it lasted like two weeks ahahaha
> fuck that kid
> fuck that kid, i'm happy someone else know's about this fucking retard
> he 'broke your heart' EW! that kid is ugly and dumb and pathetic, never give your heart to anyone, especially somebody that loves ska and plaid shorts.


hahahah yesss! he got mad because we were picking on him when he was whinning about us being loud while he was watching a movie. he was all fucked up on DXM then he sliced his arm open REALLY bad with a saw blade i thought he was going to die!


----------



## 12xPUKEx12 (Nov 29, 2011)

slurricane said:


> lol if you're like most of lowwlife [<name self explanatory] then you're most likely a d-bag. i didn't even know this crew still existed, da fuqq.


Hehehehehe


----------



## Redd Capp (Nov 29, 2011)

Spy vs Spy Vs Spy. Wheres Boris and Natasha when you need them?


----------



## slurricane (Nov 29, 2011)

earthowl said:


> hahahah yesss! he got mad because we were picking on him when he was whinning about us being loud while he was watching a movie. he was all fucked up on DXM then he sliced his arm open REALLY bad with a saw blade i thought he was going to die!


shoulda let him!


----------



## CXR1037 (Nov 30, 2011)

I like how the thread for calling out untrustworthy people has devolved into this.

cxr - internet people scare me


----------



## panik (Nov 30, 2011)

MURT said:


> fortunately for all Mike is going to be out of the picture for a very long time....
> http://www.kvia.com/news/27952677/detail.html
> http://www.epcounty.com/CS/blogs/sh...unt-monday-04-25-11-michael-elijah-adams.aspx
> http://folsomtelegraph.com/detail/180321.html


oh wow I knew that guy.
he got really violent towards me in RVA some years ago...I won't get into the details.
but damn, I mean I guess I'm glad it didn't go that far!


----------



## earliest (Dec 1, 2011)

"I hung out with this juggallo/rainbow kid/giant fuckin oogle that I met at random, and they kept our spange cup/didn't drop me off at the bus stop/really hurt my feelings!!!!" Get a fucking grip. Of all the messed up shit that goes on it's petty as hell to "warn people" on the internet about some dude who kept your favorite marker in their van or some shit.


----------



## Alaska (Dec 1, 2011)

earliest said:


> "I hung out with this juggallo/rainbow kid/giant fuckin oogle that I met at random, and they kept our spange cup/didn't drop me off at the bus stop/really hurt my feelings!!!!" Get a fucking grip. Of all the messed up shit that goes on it's petty as hell to "warn people" on the internet about some dude who kept your favorite marker in their van or some shit.



Honestly, I think this is a legitimate topic. Some kids out there literally *need* to be shot and fed to random wild-life.


----------



## Pheonix (Dec 1, 2011)

earliest said:


> "I hung out with this juggallo/rainbow kid/giant fuckin oogle that I met at random, and they kept our spange cup/didn't drop me off at the bus stop/really hurt my feelings!!!!" Get a fucking grip. Of all the messed up shit that goes on it's petty as hell to "warn people" on the internet about some dude who kept your favorite marker in their van or some shit.



right cause that murdering hobo sounds like all he really needs is a HUG. I hate how people think all people are inherently good at heart. morality is not inherent in people it is learned and some people have never learned to respect others. if you think you can teach morals to a killer, maybe you should be looking for a job in the prison. there's alot of people there that need you to teach them the ways of non-violence peaceful respect.


----------



## Nemo (Dec 13, 2011)

Dude, stay the fuck away from Ra-ra in Richmond near VCU downtown area. He's super social but will rob you blind and do anything to get a fix. I can spot a head a long way away but this dude is cunning.. and has some good shit in the studio. But he's completely mental and will fuck you in every way. He actually hangs out and waits for travelers on the square.


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Dec 14, 2011)

sitk said:


> It wouldn't happen to be a rasta dude named Kiro would it? says OOOOOOPS a lot?


No, he's a homebum with a mental problem, he can't control himself saying it. He just walks around acting crazy.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Dec 15, 2011)

whats this ra ra look like?


----------



## hshh (Jan 8, 2012)

3rd eye john, he has a eye tattooed on his fore head. he basically raped my girlfreind and threatened, while dragging me across a boxcar, to throw me off at 50 mph. hes a scum peice of shit and will take advantage of you in anyway possible


----------



## hshh (Jan 8, 2012)

when i was with 3rd eye he was with hobbit ( above post) their fuckin peices of shit


----------



## hshh (Jan 8, 2012)

i second ericafuckayeas comment. that pack that was stollen was mine. hes a peice of shit


----------



## frzrbrnd (Jan 8, 2012)

met third eye and hobbit in philly this year. i can attest that they both suck.


----------



## wildboy860 (Jan 8, 2012)

veraladd said:


> Ashton will steal yer shit and try to give you dirty needles that he knows is infected with hep c. Hes ok to chill with sometimes but he flips out and gets aggro sometimes and DO NOT USE NEEDLES WITH HIM If you dont already have hep C He'll give it to ya and anything else hes picked up along the way w/o thnking about it. Hes a straight up liar. Currently in Houston Other towns Portland/NOLA/ATL


is this dude ashton part of the nola drunk punks?


----------



## mksnowboarder (Jan 8, 2012)

*Reconsiders search for roaddawg*


----------



## venusinpisces (Jan 8, 2012)

I can think of two off the top of my head. The first would be Frank with a full set of facial tattoos who the last I heard was in between NOLA and Baton Rouge. He raped one of my friends who is a really small girl that was unable to push him off. Second would be Ferret with the crescent moon tattoo by his eye. He also hangs out in NOLA but I've seen him in NYC and also SF/Berkeley. He told me about how some crackhead had ripped him off for a 10 sack so he threw him in the East River (NYC). He was bragging about how he killed the guy because the East River is surrounded by concrete walls with almost no hand grips. That river moves fast and from what I remember there is a gap of at least a few feet between the top of the water and the top of the wall. From wikipedia: "The East River is dangerous to people who fall in or attempt to swim in it....Anyone in the channel would find there are few places to climb out. According to the marine sciences section of the city Department of Environmental Protection, the channel is swift, with water moving as fast as four knots (just as it does in the Hudson River on the other side of Manhattan). That speed can push casual swimmers out to sea. A few people drown in the waters around New York City each year.[3]"


----------



## veraladd (Jan 9, 2012)

wildboy860 said:


> is this dude ashton part of the nola drunk punks?


last in NOLA 2008


----------



## wildboy860 (Jan 9, 2012)

veraladd said:


> last in NOLA 2008


is he a pirate dude? blond hair, blue eyes, raspy voice?


----------



## Blackout (Jan 9, 2012)

hshh said:


> 3rd eye john, he has a eye tattooed on his fore head. he basically raped my girlfreind and threatened, while dragging me across a boxcar, to throw me off at 50 mph. hes a scum peice of shit and will take advantage of you in anyway possible


fuck third eyed joun he was just in austin he smacked me in the head with a boot and woulnt stop talking about fucking his aunt pease of shit fuck that dude


----------



## veraladd (Jan 9, 2012)

naw not the same guy he has a chin tatt and dark hair


----------



## Fwingnut (Jan 27, 2012)

venusinpisces said:


> I can think of two off the top of my head. The first would be Frank with a full set of facial tattoos who the last I heard was in between NOLA and Baton Rouge. He raped one of my friends who is a really small girl that was unable to push him off. Second would be Ferret with the crescent moon tattoo by his eye. He also hangs out in NOLA but I've seen him in NYC and also SF/Berkeley. He told me about how some crackhead had ripped him off for a 10 sack so he threw him in the East River (NYC). He was bragging about how he killed the guy because the East River is surrounded by concrete walls with almost no hand grips. That river moves fast and from what I remember there is a gap of at least a few feet between the top of the water and the top of the wall. From wikipedia: "The East River is dangerous to people who fall in or attempt to swim in it....Anyone in the channel would find there are few places to climb out. According to the marine sciences section of the city Department of Environmental Protection, the channel is swift, with water moving as fast as four knots (just as it does in the Hudson River on the other side of Manhattan). That speed can push casual swimmers out to sea. A few people drown in the waters around New York City each year.[3]"


 
I beat the flying fuck out of ferret and his whole 4 man krew, with just me and a 60 year old homebum. The homebum kicked ferret out in front of a Deisel truck and he damn near got plowed, lol. Was an epic fight rly.


----------



## Fwingnut (Jan 27, 2012)

wildboy860 said:


> is he a pirate dude? blond hair, blue eyes, raspy voice?


 
I know who you're talken about Wild, he just goes by Ash as far as I know though.


----------



## Strang3RXRMous3 (Jan 27, 2012)

grrrr to diagaro enthio. thats it for me.


----------



## RubyOutlaw (Feb 2, 2012)

IMPORTANT INFO FOR ALL TRAVELERS!

I am only posting this because this type of person poses a serious problem for all travelers. When you are on the road with someone you literally have your life in their hands and vice versa. Trust is important among road dogs and this guy crossed every line he could have.

The Breeze, Koul Breeze, Cool Breeze...he's got more names than that. A bit over a year ago this man hit the scene, he came outta no where and then made himself a huge traveling presence. He is a pedophile and a creep. He made over a dozen online "spacebooks" and went as far as to have conversations with all these fake profiles and other real travelers. He made an underage profile in order to "talk" to underage girls, one of those girls was my friends 14 year old cousin. He is somewhere in his late 30's. 

Also, I have suspicions that his first road dog may have met a foul end as his fb account was deleted when all the fake ones were but we know that Boston Rider was at some point a real person.

Which brings me to another good point. 
If anyone knows of Boston Rider or his whereabouts please let me know, or let someone know. I don't think anyone's heard from this kid in over a year. The last person he was seen with was Koul. And since Koul has been the one operating his fb account for the last year there is more than one person wondering what the hell happened to the real Boston Rider?


----------



## menu (Feb 2, 2012)

do you have any pics? or know where to find em?


----------



## RubyOutlaw (Feb 2, 2012)

Ill text it to you. I dont want to post the one I have because my friend, who I mentioned in the posts, is in it. I know she's not happy that they had so many photos together considering he was creeping on her cousin and all. He also has an STP page under koul breeze


----------



## RubyOutlaw (Feb 2, 2012)

wait...I dont have your number... I forgot that....I smoke too much funny tobacco


----------



## finn (Feb 2, 2012)

More of a description would be useful- especially height and weight and tattoos- stuff that would not be easily changed.


----------



## ShinyKitKat (Feb 2, 2012)

Ah thanks for the heads up. I agree with finn. It'd be nice to atleast have a discription of what this guy looks like.


----------



## RubyOutlaw (Feb 2, 2012)

Alright, Give me a moment guys. I could give a description but he's your run of the mill, middle aged man with nothing that would make him stand out. I do have a photo and am trying to post that now.


----------



## RubyOutlaw (Feb 2, 2012)

​http://www.travelershq.org/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=351&sid=c142e78052c7af35d4395e9e28512571​
Here is an attempt at a link for TravelersHQ its got photos of him and all sorts of other info. This guy really is dangerous. This is been a few days and more and more is coming to light.


----------



## RubyOutlaw (Feb 2, 2012)

most of the links you will find on this link are a no go because they were deleted by fb administration. but keep trying I am looking them over myself and If I cannot find a working picture I will post the one I do have


----------



## RubyOutlaw (Feb 2, 2012)




----------



## Deleted member 125 (Feb 2, 2012)

theres a thread about untrustworthy people somewhere maybe in general banter section, this might get more of a response and be a better warning if you posted it there.


----------



## MiztressWinter (Feb 2, 2012)

I can testify to this much about him: he sent me a friend request on fb out of nowhere. I approved him cuz he is a *fellow traveler* and I try to give people the benefit of the doubt. Then I got a friend request from his *sister*. Over time I noticed almost everything she posted was about her brother *koul*. Ends up...she was a fake profile he made. After a little research I discovered (because I know quite a bit about photography) that the pics of his *sister* and *gf* were pics he uploaded from another site without permission. He literally would have conversations with himself basically between all these fake accounts. This guy is a certified fucking wing nut. A friend of mine ..nacho...met him in person and thought he was a little off but this was before everything came to light. Be careful folks!


----------



## MiztressWinter (Feb 2, 2012)

cantcureherpes said:


> theres a thread about untrustworthy people somewhere maybe in general banter section, this might get more of a response and be a better warning if you posted it there.


I was just thinking the same but I am having trouble figuring out how to merge threads on this newer software. I will ask matt.


----------



## scatwomb (Feb 2, 2012)

This reminds of the movie catfish, but with gross travelers.


----------



## MiztressWinter (Feb 3, 2012)

Threads merged.


----------



## whaleofashrimp (Feb 3, 2012)

MiztressWinter said:


> I can testify to this much about him: he sent me a friend request on fb out of nowhere. I approved him cuz he is a *fellow traveler* and I try to give people the benefit of the doubt. Then I got a friend request from his *sister*. Over time I noticed almost everything she posted was about her brother *koul*. Ends up...she was a fake profile he made. After a little research I discovered (because I know quite a bit about photography) that the pics of his *sister* and *gf* were pics he uploaded from another site without permission. He literally would have conversations with himself basically between all these fake accounts. This guy is a certified fucking wing nut. A friend of mine ..nacho...met him in person and thought he was a little off but this was before everything came to light. Be careful folks!


 
this guy sounds hilarious..can u post his fake sister profile so i can start creeping on her?


----------



## Matt Derrick (Feb 3, 2012)

thread moved to ride board and meet up. also stickied.


----------



## Taylor (Feb 3, 2012)

wildboy860 said:


> is he a pirate dude? blond hair, blue eyes, raspy voice?


i know that kid, that's who i thought she was talking about..he's pretty cool but i wouldn't be super shocked if he did that..in fact i have to admit i haven't been the best person ever.
although i've never stole from people. or physically hurt anyone without a reason..sometimes i get violent and tend to be close minded, but i realize it and try my best to be different, or at least use my personality defects for positive..


----------



## RubyOutlaw (Feb 3, 2012)

whaleofashrimp said:


> this guy sounds hilarious..can u post his fake sister profile so i can start creeping on her?


no, because all the fake accounts disappeared after he was called out.


----------



## RubyOutlaw (Feb 3, 2012)

BOBWANKER said:


> The boston rider kid as far as I know is still alive. I meet him in san diego last aug/sep. He has another fb his name is brian lennon. Not sure if I spelled his name right. Him and his gf told me about cool breeze and the fb group.


Awesome, thank you. I sent him a message to see if that's him. I just noticed that the Boston Rider acct disappeared with all the fake ones and started to get a bad spidey sense.


----------



## Pheonix (Feb 3, 2012)

whaleofashrimp said:


> this guy sounds hilarious..can u post his fake sister profile so i can start creeping on her?





RubyOutlaw said:


> no, because all the fake accounts disappeared after he was called out.


 
it won't be to hard to find his next facebook, or find him on another site, and use some hot sister's pic to flirt with him and lure him into a trap to get a hobo stomping.


----------



## 3knd (Feb 3, 2012)

Whoa...fuck that guy!


----------



## kadenelias (Feb 8, 2012)

SkyeDawg said:


> Ya know, thinking back on it now... there's an AWEFUL lot of rainbow kids who are violent and aggressive gangsterish drug addicts ... this post has got me questioning whether I EVER want to go to another gathering event again...
> 
> I tell you what- yaall should be more worried about the junkies and violent kids than about the cops and forest service...


nooo, noo, not true, you can't trust cops, I'd trust a junkie before I'd trust a cop bc all junkies really want is drugs & cops are a tool of the state & only care about keeping the rich rich and keeping all of us in line.


----------



## RubyOutlaw (Feb 9, 2012)

BOBWANKER said:


> The boston rider kid as far as I know is still alive. I meet him in san diego last aug/sep. He has another fb his name is brian lennon. Not sure if I spelled his name right. Him and his gf told me about cool breeze and the fb group.


yup, still alive and found. thanks all....


----------



## Strang3RXRMous3 (Feb 15, 2012)

RubyOutlaw said:


> IMPORTANT INFO FOR ALL TRAVELERS!
> 
> I am only posting this because this type of person poses a serious problem for all travelers. When you are on the road with someone you literally have your life in their hands and vice versa. Trust is important among road dogs and this guy crossed every line he could have.
> 
> ...


oi!!! i could possibly help you... i have a real young looking face... only 19 but i look mostly 12.... if you need help message me... pedophiles are not on my list of those i love.... any whoo like i said you want help i could even possible help you with the Boston Rider kidd.... hmu chat later


----------



## Strang3RXRMous3 (Feb 15, 2012)

finn said:


> More of a description would be useful- especially height and weight and tattoos- stuff that would not be easily changed.


good point?


----------



## spudnic (Feb 15, 2012)

Sid, hes from bakersfield, fucking scum bag. steels money from other kids to buy herion. almost went to jail because of him hes a stupid as mother fucking junkie. he usualy travels with a chick named silvia. watch out for that kid.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Feb 15, 2012)

Strang3RXRMous3 said:


> oi!!! i could possibly help you... i have a real young looking face... only 19 but i look mostly 12.... if you need help message me... pedophiles are not on my list of those i love.... any whoo like i said you want help i could even possible help you with the Boston Rider kidd.... hmu chat later


 
dude, this is turning into an StP version of Hard Candy


----------



## chaosfactorxx (Feb 15, 2012)

spudnic said:


> Sid, hes from bakersfield, fucking scum bag. steels money from other kids to buy herion. almost went to jail because of him hes a stupid as mother fucking junkie. he usualy travels with a chick named silvia. watch out for that kid.


 does sylvia have a dog named montana and a tattoo of the state of montana on her leg? if so, I met her in philly last year and i'm pretty sure she robbed me in my sleep.


----------



## spudnic (Feb 16, 2012)

i've never met sylvia but it sure as hell sounds like her. they steal from kids all the time so it wouldnt suprise me if it was


----------



## chaosfactorxx (Feb 16, 2012)

If its the same person, then sid was in jail at the time. she was nodding out and generally being a junkie. robbed me and my ex in philly


----------



## Loth Lorien (Feb 17, 2012)

earthowl said:


> So heres a story about MY crazy ex.
> we met in the NW and he seemed nice enough other than the meth and heavy drug use. im not judgmental, but i am weary. we started dating and he cut his arm open and i had to sit and take care of him so as he wouldnt die. this mentally fucked my head up. i fed him, cleaned up after him, basically if it wasnt for me and my best friend jimi he wouldnt be alive. and my good friend jimi who we were rubbertramping with (anthony also called her his best friend and told me he loved me, all pathetic lies.) let him use her PSP and a shit load of games. he had her hat and some other shit too. after we bought him a space bag one night he was gone in the morning with out a single word to either one of us. we housed him up and sincerely cared for his sorry ass, and he dipped out on us with out even a good bye. we found him with some kids about 5 days later out side of PDX and we demanded our shit back and ended up making friend withthe kids he was with. he apparently called me and my best friend a couple of housie bitches and tried only being our friends because he wanted our shit.
> 
> dont trust jayjayonthefly he broke my trust and my heart. fuck him.


I'm in PDX, can you give a description of these liars? I've noticed some people trying to ditch old names and fool new ignorant folks.


----------



## spudnic (Feb 17, 2012)

chaosfactorxx said:


> If its the same person, then sid was in jail at the time. she was nodding out and generally being a junkie. robbed me and my ex in philly


 sounds just like her


----------



## laughingisharder (Feb 17, 2012)

Everyone that I've met in the last year.


----------



## wehavethemap (Feb 18, 2012)

i knew sid back in HS not surprised to hear he is still a junkie piece of shit


----------



## spudnic (Feb 21, 2012)

yeah hes a stupid as fucking kid


----------



## Sydney (Feb 21, 2012)

coolguyeagle76' said:


> if youre in portland dont hangout with a cat named malachai, he's like a 50 year old d beat kid about five foot tall, creepy in every way.


lol, I know him... this is some real juicy gossipy shit.... waayy better then jerry springer and muary!


----------



## earthowl (Feb 24, 2012)

Loth Lorien said:


> I'm in PDX, can you give a description of these liars? I've noticed some people trying to ditch old names and fool new ignorant folks.


oh as far as i know hes still somewhere on the west coast maybe in portland. um i think he just goes by anthony. but hes just kind of a womanizing misogynist. hell steal your crap. watchout


----------



## spudnic (Feb 27, 2012)

earthowl said:


> oh as far as i know hes still somewhere on the west coast maybe in portland. um i think he just goes by anthony. but hes just kind of a womanizing misogynist. hell steal your crap. watchout


 you talking about vulture anthony if so hes in california in my home town getting girls strung out


----------



## ayyyjayyy (Feb 27, 2012)

MiztressWinter said:


> I can testify to this much about him: he sent me a friend request on fb out of nowhere. I approved him cuz he is a *fellow traveler* and I try to give people the benefit of the doubt. Then I got a friend request from his *sister*. Over time I noticed almost everything she posted was about her brother *koul*. Ends up...she was a fake profile he made. After a little research I discovered (because I know quite a bit about photography) that the pics of his *sister* and *gf* were pics he uploaded from another site without permission. He literally would have conversations with himself basically between all these fake accounts. This guy is a certified fucking wing nut. A friend of mine ..nacho...met him in person and thought he was a little off but this was before everything came to light. Be careful folks!



That is some creepy shit...


----------



## Kamera (Feb 28, 2012)

this guy named Michael Brubaker (may also go by michael kieser) was a friend of mine my entire life sense i met him in preschool and a few months ago he traveled with me from bakersfield to humboldt and i introduced him to all my friends and showed him around eureka then the bastard asked to use my guitar to busk one day and he just fucking disappeared and then i got a call from one of his relatives asking me why he got thrown in jail in LA. I still havent figured out why he left or how he got there seeing as he was pretty scared to travel on his own or how he got thrown in jail. if you see that dude in LA or Bakersfield dont trust him he's a master manipulator i seen him and his buddy talk home depot out of a washer and dryer with just a receipt


----------



## frzrbrnd (Feb 28, 2012)

Kamera said:


> dont trust him he's a master manipulator i seen him and his buddy talk home depot out of a washer and dryer with just a receipt


walking off with your guitar = bad news, but i don't think most people here are going to sympathize with home depot much.


----------



## Kamera (Feb 28, 2012)

frzrbrnd said:


> walking off with your guitar = bad news, but i don't think most people here are going to sympathize with home depot much.


 
i didnt expect you too, i thought that shit was pretty badass myself but that just goes to show what a devils tounge he's got


----------



## RubyOutlaw (Mar 4, 2012)




----------



## RubyOutlaw (Mar 4, 2012)

RubyOutlaw said:


> View attachment 10280
> View attachment 10281
> View attachment 10282


Ok, so I fucked this post up a bit...However, The first two images are of the creepo to veer away from. Jack, Jackson, or muddy. He's a certified wing nut but you might not know it when you first meet him. The last picture is what I looked like after trying to drink with him....Im not sure why he flipped out and I don't care. Im lucky I walked away with just a black eye and a concussion (after he punched me and bounced my fucking head off a bridge). This is a warning mostly for any woman who meets him out there. But he is also a pathological liar and a thief. He doesn't steal from stores folks, only other people, mostly travelers he meets along the way. He routinely robs units and then brags about it blowing shit up for everyone. BEWARE this guy is bad news!


----------



## Loth Lorien (Mar 9, 2012)

earthowl said:


> oh as far as i know hes still somewhere on the west coast maybe in portland. um i think he just goes by anthony. but hes just kind of a womanizing misogynist. hell steal your crap. watchout


well I recently encountered a man named anthony whose home town is in cali. Was just curious if it was the same person.


----------



## scales (Mar 10, 2012)

Wow thanks alot for alerting us people like him we really dont have to be around them thank you for telling us .....


----------



## spudnic (Mar 12, 2012)

Loth Lorien said:


> well I recently encountered a man named anthony whose home town is in cali. Was just curious if it was the same person.


Well if he ha 3 big ass dots on his face fucked up teeth and has scars allover his wrists then thats him


----------



## derailed (Mar 19, 2012)

spudnic said:


> Sid, hes from bakersfield, fucking scum bag. steels money from other kids to buy herion. almost went to jail because of him hes a stupid as mother fucking junkie. he usualy travels with a chick named silvia. watch out for that kid.


 
I've known Sid and Sylvia for years, and I can't think of anything really negative to say about either of them. I call them friends, and have left gear and even my old dog with them on many occasions. They're both users, that's true enough...I still see them every now and then, they even stayed at my house in Portland last year with no issues.

Two sides to every story.


----------



## Beegod Santana (Mar 19, 2012)

derailed said:


> I've known Sid and Sylvia for years, and I can't think of anything really negative to say about either of them. I call them friends, and have left gear and even my old dog with them on many occasions. They're both users, that's true enough...I still see them every now and then, they even stayed at my house in Portland last year with no issues.
> 
> Two sides to every story.


 
I don't know them too well myself but know several SOLID people who say exactly the same thing about them.


----------



## Chewbacka (Mar 19, 2012)

derailed said:


> I've known Sid and Sylvia for years, and I can't think of anything really negative to say about either of them. I call them friends, and have left gear and even my old dog with them on many occasions. They're both users, that's true enough...I still see them every now and then, they even stayed at my house in Portland last year with no issues.
> 
> Two sides to every story.


I've met her before here in Bakersfield at ambers house. When I met her I wasn't impressed, she seemed to have a problem with me even though I brought over a 30 rack to share. She was attempting to take my dog, while in the bathroom she locked her in the backyard and when I called her she wouldn't tell me where she was. I heard her barking so I figured it out myself. I said fuck it and left while a friend of mine stayed. His bibs were stolen by her while he was asleep. I don't remember the guys name but it could have been sid. She took them for the dude and he tried to wear them and blew them out like hell. My friend got them back and had to spend days patching them up. I agree, two sides to every story. But I'm sure they get along with some better then others. Just like everyone does.


----------



## Chewbacka (Mar 19, 2012)

earthowl said:


> oh as far as i know hes still somewhere on the west coast maybe in portland. um i think he just goes by anthony. but hes just kind of a womanizing misogynist. hell steal your crap. watchout


 

Yea his name on here is jayjayontheyfly and goes by anthony. The other names I know him by are vulture and tacklebox. Kids a lame and should be beat. He told his girlfriend that he spanged up for that psp.....I kind of thought it was bullshit but couldn't prove it. He wont come around me any more....he knows I want to beat his ass. He has his current girlfriend all fucked up on meth and does nothing for her. If anyone meets him, give him a proper beat down please. He deserves all he has coming his way.


----------



## spudnic (Mar 20, 2012)

derailed said:


> I've known Sid and Sylvia for years, and I can't think of anything really negative to say about either of them. I call them friends, and have left gear and even my old dog with them on many occasions. They're both users, that's true enough...I still see them every now and then, they even stayed at my house in Portland last year with no issues.
> 
> Two sides to every story.


 yeah their are two sides to sorys and also people may see the good and bad in people


----------



## spudnic (Mar 20, 2012)

Chewbacka said:


> Yea his name on here is jayjayontheyfly and goes by anthony. The other names I know him by are vulture and tacklebox. Kids a lame and should be beat. He told his girlfriend that he spanged up for that psp.....I kind of thought it was bullshit but couldn't prove it. He wont come around me any more....he knows I want to beat his ass. He has his current girlfriend all fucked up on meth and does nothing for her. If anyone meets him, give him a proper beat down please. He deserves all he has coming his way.


 yup now my cousin is a piece of shit cause of that asshole. he will get whats coming to him, hes lucky he hasnt already


----------



## spudnic (Mar 20, 2012)

Chewbacka said:


> I've met her before here in Bakersfield at ambers house. When I met her I wasn't impressed, she seemed to have a problem with me even though I brought over a 30 rack to share. She was attempting to take my dog, while in the bathroom she locked her in the backyard and when I called her she wouldn't tell me where she was. I heard her barking so I figured it out myself. I said fuck it and left while a friend of mine stayed. His bibs were stolen by her while he was asleep. I don't remember the guys name but it could have been sid. She took them for the dude and he tried to wear them and blew them out like hell. My friend got them back and had to spend days patching them up. I agree, two sides to every story. But I'm sure they get along with some better then others. Just like everyone does.


 hi eric


----------



## Chewbacka (Mar 20, 2012)

spudnic said:


> hi eric


 
Hey how's it going!


----------



## earthowl (Mar 23, 2012)

spudnic said:


> yup now my cousin is a piece of shit cause of that asshole. he will get whats coming to him, hes lucky he hasnt already


yeah dood thats some fucked up shit dood.


----------



## Rager (Mar 27, 2012)

there are shitty ryders and down as fuck ryders.....its a coin toss...protect your own... have noticed alot more idiots popping up at every hop out lately.....annoying but entertaining when you send em off on the wrong ride haha


----------



## Matt Derrick (Apr 25, 2012)

This thread has been closed, since we now have a sub-forum dedicated to this.

This is the original thread that inspired the new moderated section about untrustworthy and shady people. I've moved it to this section and closed the thread so that we can start individual threads based on each person. Anyone that posted in this thread previously should copy their post and create a new thread in this section!


----------

